# Acid Blondie Cigar Review - if u like these, you'll love this one.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It's kind of a mood thing for me, but i love these acids. the blue line is by far my fav. The blondie belicoso is even better (it's a short belicos...

Read the full review here: Acid Blondie Cigar Review - if u like these, you'll love this one.


----------

